# 280 / 370 brushed motor sources



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

The Albany NY Dirt Oval scene is getting a good turnout for the Losi Mini Slider and Mini Late Model but the stock Losi Motor are very less than reliable. Even Though they are Ball Bearing supported armatures, the field magnets and windings are not even epoxied Hence the RTR Market quality of the motors HOWEVER.. The stock class uses the 28mm 370 speed brushed motor and I am looking for a source of Multiplex 280bb, mabuchi, or Sagami IIRC Motors so we can buy in bulk instead of getting a few runs by many and up to a year for very few. Thought Wayne G or Bud B of any of the mini/micro racers on HT may know a source.

I would love it if we just decided to run the HobbyWing 45.00 brushless setup but.... you know how it goes


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We used the Associated 21210 370 that was the best but it will not bolt directly in losi need to drill new hole in motor mount plate.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

We run a stock class as well. With many motor failures we are slowly going brushless a 3000 kv brushless and 18 amp esc is the cheapest and most reliable.. Same speed as stock. With esc set to 0 timming. Also remove the reverse as most tracks don't allow Just a thought!!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Could you piont me to the 3000kv motor? I know Hobbywing has a 4800kv combo. Tacon makes a 2030 3100kv.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

lephturn said:


> Could you piont me to the 3000kv motor? I know Hobbywing has a 4800kv combo. Tacon makes a 2030 3100kv.


PM sent


----------

